# Is it normal to need to increase AI as cycle reaches end?



## exphys88 (May 19, 2011)

Ok, so I've had my estradiol checked multiple times while on cycle.  I was initially running Aromasin 12.5 EOD and it was keeping me in the 20's up until bout week 8.  At that point I started to see a little bloat so I've increased my dose up to 12.5-25 mg ED, and now I'm running 25 mg ED.  I just had my E2 checked and I'm 38.5 while running 25 mg ED.  I have also switched brands of aromasin for the last 2 weeks.  So, was my original brand of aromasin dosed higher or is this normal as your cycle progresses?


----------



## Imosted (May 19, 2011)

i would like to get info on this also


----------



## ZECH (May 19, 2011)

If your dosage on cycle stayed the same, the amount of estrogen conversion should have remained the same. I would guess that switching brands was the cause.


----------



## exphys88 (May 19, 2011)

ZECH said:


> If your dosage on cycle stayed the same, the amount of estrogen conversion should have remained the same. I would guess that switching brands was the cause.



So, test levels don't continue to increase as the cycle progresses?  ie, they reach a level (week 5-6?) and remain at that level?  
I have heard that my original research chem source might overdose their chems, so, considering that, this makes sense.  Thanks


----------



## ZECH (May 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> So, test levels don't continue to increase as the cycle progresses?  ie, they reach a level (week 5-6?) and remain at that level?
> I have heard that my original research chem source might overdose their chems, so, considering that, this makes sense.  Thanks



They will rise to a point in relation to the dose you are taking unless you increase that dose...........I am not exactly sure when they peak, but they should be near peak at 5-6 weeks I'm guessing. Heavy may have some charts that show this.


----------



## exphys88 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## LightBearer (May 20, 2011)

I believe the farther you get into cycle the half lives overlap so your levels are much higher than the beginning


----------



## s2h (May 20, 2011)

did you switch compounds in your cycle?or run the same compound and dose all the way?


----------

